# A3 rear armrest latch broke - what are my options?



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I have 55,000 mies on my A3 and am out of warranty. I am sure the latch broke prior to the 50K warranty expiring but my daughter probably didn't want to tell me for fear of getting in trouble. A couple of weeks ago I pulled the armrest out (something that is rarely done) and noticed the broken latch. 
The Audi dealer is telling me there isn't a repair kit and that the entire armrest would have to be replaced. This would run around $600 for what should be a $30 replacement kit.
What are my options?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I think someone posted this a few months ago... search?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I posted it... my dealer covered it under warranty. -On the receipt they showed a $600 bill covered under warranty, so I let my 5-year old know that he was to be VERY careful from now onwards...
Other than that, the consensus seemed to be that OUT of warranty, it's easier to just use velcro than to attempt to repair the latch.
Keith


----------



## billwinkes (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A3 rear armrest latch broke - what are my options? (CincyAudi)*

Same problem (only my son was 10 years old). It, the whole armrest, was replaced under warrantee, to the tune of $535.00 billed to Audi. Your dealer isn't kidding, that $30.00 latch cosnsists of the entire armrest. Cool engineering, huh?
I tried to figure out a way to repair the latch, but it is vastly under-engineered and disintegrates when it breaks.
My son no longer stores his Lego characters in the armrest, needless to say.
Bill


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

If it's the latch join on the armrest cover is broken, I repaired it by gluing a small washer on the broken piece and it fixed good.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (PhilGood)*

It's usually the 'pin' part of the latch itself... far too little to glue to.
That's what it was on mine, and apparently a couple of other people's have been the same.
Keith


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

mine broke as well, try the Velcro


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

My daughter is also 10 years old. The part that broke on my A3 is the two plastic C shape pieces that keep the latch attached. 
I am sure the damn thing broke by getting caught in the seat and my daughter probably pulled the armrest out too hard. Our Jetta has the same latch system but VW was at least smart enough to have a leatherette strap to assist you in pulling the armrest out.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

My son (only 5 years old) had a habit of 'reaching in' with his hand at the top of the armrest, then 'gripping' down and pulling it out.
I too thought that a 'pull-strap' would have prevented this failure... -In his case he 'squeezed' the latch during the 'grab', and snapped the pin by doing this, but perhaps we could get some grab-straps made up as a custom job... someone like http://www.aglausa.com could make money off this...








Keith


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

It has been a while since I have had to do this but I might try calling some local salvage yards tomorrow. If I am lucky, I might even find a replacement for my aluminum trim piece on the driver side door. I know this is a pipe dream.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

So are you guys talking about the armrest in the back seat or the front? 
61k miles and mine is still working ok (for now).


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwlippy)*

The one in the rear.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Super-Glue.
I've had mine fixed under warranty twice already. Cheap piece 4sho.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Super glue is fine for the cosmetic aspect but it won't fix the latch system. 
I guess the ghetto solution is to permanently super glue the latch and use velcro to secure the lid.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

My 3yr old son finally broke ours. He got punched in the face for it. We're telling every one that he fell off his bike.












_Modified by Rogerthat at 7:40 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine broke about 4 months ago, stupid part , but im still in warranty so they fixed me up


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_It has been a while since I have had to do this but I might try calling some local salvage yards tomorrow. If I am lucky, I might even find a replacement for my aluminum trim piece on the driver side door. I know this is a pipe dream. 

Try this: car-parts.com You might have to buy a rear seat, though.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (skotti)*

I know this wont help the OP, but I just had the entire armrest replaced under warranty at 42,500 miles because of the broken latch.
They also replaced both open sky latches, the left rear window regulator (it was squeaking), a CV boot that was cracked, an HVAC recirc flap servo that was clicking, and did my 45k service. They sent a photo of my cracked bolster to Audi, but I doubt they will end up replacing that
I just wanted to let people know that these items are still being replaced very late in the warranty for some, and it doesn't hurt to try your luck and ask. I was pleasantly surprised as they happily did all of this without any hesitation.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_My 3yr old son finally broke ours. He got punched in the face for it. We're telling every one that he fell off his bike.








_Modified by Rogerthat at 7:40 AM 10-6-2009_

Classic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (sivart321)*

My problem is that I am at 55,000 miles


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

Yeah, hence my comment about it not applying to you.
I think your only option is to find one from a salvaged car, or improvise some solution to make yours work (a new machined pivot, glue, velcro?)
Does anyone know if the latch is common with any other cars? The VW and Audi ones all seem pretty similar...


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (sivart321)*

Yes the latch is exactly the same as my Jetta TDI but it looks like it is riveted into the armrest.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

I realize I am bumping up a very only thread but I have this same issue. Has anyone come across an aftermarket solution for this? I can't justify $500+ for a little plastic latch.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

vms150 said:


> I realize I am bumping up a very only thread but I have this same issue. Has anyone come across an aftermarket solution for this? I can't justify $500+ for a little plastic latch.


I had to repair mine multiple times... First, super-glue fix is short-lived. Then, melting pieces together holds a bit longer, but breaks again! Save yourself the misery/time, get a tube of polyurethane caulk and attach the entire latch to the backing material with a generous amount of caulk. Caulk (polyurethane for ABS plastics) holds well, and provides enough flexing to still keep the latch operational. sells for $6-7. It is better done outside the car, be careful not to stain other components/seats. Polyurethane doesn't cleanup well. Let it cure overnight and enjoy. I've had it over a year and has seen all seasons and works well. it is a bit tighter in the winter, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

vms150 said:


> I realize I am bumping up a very only thread but I have this same issue. Has anyone come across an aftermarket solution for this? I can't justify $500+ for a little plastic latch.


Buy some of those super strong magnets on amazon and super glue them on. Should work nicely and cheaply.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

a4000 said:


> Buy some of those super strong magnets on amazon and super glue them on. Should work nicely and cheaply.


and to save a4000 and yourself from any liability, attach one of these at that back seat


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

A friend of mine broke my rear armrest latch a few days ago looking for the cup holders. LOL!!


However, if it really cost $600 to fix the latch, it's going to stay broken. Hahaha!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

velcro pads are currently keeping my front and rear armrests in check. no pacemaker issues.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> velcro pads are currently keeping my front and rear armrests in check. no pacemaker issues.


Could you take a photo so I can see how it looks?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

vms150 said:


> Could you take a photo so I can see how it looks?


no. too much pita.
go to hardware store, buy little velcro sqares or strips.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

a4000 said:


> Buy some of those super strong magnets on amazon and super glue them on. Should work nicely and cheaply.


I ordered mine from an eBay seller in China. Took about 2~3 weeks. But these magnets are amazingly strong for their size. I installed a few vertically then one set horizontal. Works like a charm. And no moving parts, so it should last for the remaining life of the car.


----------

